# Building Wood doors onto Metal Shelves



## BRad704 (May 24, 2010)

I feel special having the first thread in the Fab Section.  

These metal shelves were here when we moved in, and they are actually so unstable, that they were screwed into the wall!

I started by adding 2x4s between the shelves and the wall to make them stand level, and then started framing around them with 1x3 pine.

Once Everything was mounted, got out the sander to smooth is all down, and painted all the hinges with Rustoleum Hammered Bronze (LOVE that color).

My wife helped hang the doors and stained it with me.  All done from start to finish in about 4 hours.  







I had Home Depot cut the panels for me since I dont have a table saw.










I used regular sheetrock screws to run through the soft pine and they cut right into the thin metal of the shelves...


----------



## havasu (May 24, 2010)

Nice job! I see you have all of your tools mounted on the wall for display purposes? BTW, that's a real nice orange level!


----------



## LnJsdad (May 26, 2010)

Never thought of enclosing those before.  I have two in the basement that I am constantly having things fall off the back. I may have to look into trying this.   Cheaper than buying new enclosed cabinets.


----------



## rustywrangler (May 31, 2010)

That is some nice work there man.


----------



## thomask (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice job and very good use of materials.

Good suggestion for getting panels cut at HD on their big table saw.

Many folks just don't own a table saw and that is one way of getting a decent square cut.


----------

